# Command Barges - Best Loadout?



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Now that the rider and the chariot are now one entity, which would likely be the best loadout for a Command Barge?

With the buffs to chariots, I'm half tempted to max-out on the Chariot, including Res-Orb (since the chariot and Overlord reconstruct together), Phase-Shifters, Sept. Weaves and the standard Warscythe and Mindshackle, but this becomes extremely expensive.

So I'm curious, what would you all say is an ideal loadout?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Can I just sob about mourning Anrakyr on the barge? I bought one specifically for him. 

To specifically answer the question, I'd go full kit to make it worth it... but never, EVER leave home without the warscythe.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd roll with Phase Shifter, Mindshackle Scarabs and Warscythe and probably leave it at that - the Orb is nice, but a little too expensive for +1 to reanimate on one model (awesome though Reanimating a Barge is). I'd leave out Sempiternal Weave - the way I see it, you tank the Autocannons and Missile Launchers on the AV13, and then if someone points a Meltagun at you then you put it on the Overlord so you can't die in one shot. If you're strapped for points, though, Jinking gives the Overlord a 4+ against Meltas or Haywire (Stormteks are really sad when they shoot you and it hits a T5 3+ dude instead of a vehicle), so the Phase Shifter isn't _entirely_ necessary. Jinking has essentially no downside though. Mindshackle is mandatory since it's so stupidly good, especially in challenges. Warscythe is the only good weapon a Necron character can take, so that's a mandatory option.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Warscythe always, and yeah Phase Shifter as you just take any other wounds on the Barge itself. Mindshackle should be on every lord IMO as they are just brilliant especially when you kill 4(?) GK from mindshackling the one with a deamonhammer (wink wink Midnight  ). But its true they basically win your challenges. If you really have points get a tachyon arrow as its probably the only time it may be of use as you aren't wasting the entire attached unit's shooting too on the vehicle, but that is if you have enough of everything else which is rare.

As for the barge itself I would take the gauss cannon on the bottom as AP3 is always nice and you will actually be firing at full BS unlike on the Annihilation barge where the full BS would be on the destructor


----------

